

OpenCL "Hello World" - pieter
http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/Performance/Conceptual/OpenCL_MacProgGuide/Example:Hello,World/Example:Hello,World.html

======
hypermatt
I can't wait to see some useful applications of this.

~~~
spitfire
So am I.

But my second thought was "Oh my GOD, how many pages of text for a single loop
to run?". I'm sure they'll improve the api (with a wrapper layer), but right
now OpenCL will only be used by the more demanding of applications.

EDIT: Maybe that sounded wrong. For huge classes of problems this isn't an
issue, but to really pull that power down to the everyday developer, an easier
wrapper api will be needed.

I can see spreadsheets using this stuff, but not as it stands now. On the
other hand a gpgpu raytracer could use opencl as it stands now.

~~~
eru
Why not spreadsheets? The end-user would not be bothered with this stuff.

------
rbanffy
I can't wait for support in other languages.

~~~
UncleOxidant
I can't wait for a nice DSL that will generate this boilerplate code for
you...

~~~
rbanffy
No no! Wrong approach. You want the DSL to _run_ your code, not to generate
code you can't hope to understand.

------
ruslan
Nobody can beat this masterpiece of classics:

int main(void) { printf("Hello, world!\n"); return 0; }

~~~
derefr
Maybe not in terms of execution time, but in maintainability and set-up time,
nothing beats:

    
    
        echo Hello, world!

~~~
slava_pestov
So how does Ruby's performance on vector code compare with OpenCL?

------
electronslave
Hello boilerplate.

